# Homelink No Longer Included in Premium Package



## atnbirdie (Jun 15, 2019)

Incredibly, Tesla no longer includes Homelink in the Model 3 even if you get the premium package. I ordered a TM# LR AWD on June 9th and picked it up yesterday. No Homelink button. After chatting with Tesla online I was informed that after May 30th, Homelink was no longer included in the premium package. So it's another $300 to buy the Homelink hardware and have your Svc Ctr install it. Even the Ford C-Max I traded in had that capability as part of a premium package. It seems more and more options and amenities are being deleted. Mr. Musk is starting to look more and more like Mr. Frank Shirley of Christmas Vacation fame. Really? A premium vehicle like the Tesla Model 3 LR AWD doesn't come with a garage door opener capability? Sad statement.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

atnbirdie said:


> Incredibly, Tesla no longer includes Homelink in the Model 3 even if you get the premium package. I ordered a TM# LR AWD on June 9th and picked it up yesterday. No Homelink button. After chatting with Tesla online I was informed that after May 30th, Homelink was no longer included in the premium package. So it's another $300 to buy the Homelink hardware and have your Svc Ctr install it. Even the Ford C-Max I traded in had that capability as part of a premium package. It seems more and more options and amenities are being deleted. Mr. Musk is starting to look more and more like Mr. Frank Shirley of Christmas Vacation fame. Really? A premium vehicle like the Tesla Model 3 LR AWD doesn't come with a garage door opener capability? Sad statement.


WOW! Really finding it difficult to be a Fanboy on this one!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Might be true

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/bye-bye-homelink

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ncluded-with-premium-interior-package.154631/

https://electrek.co/2019/05/31/tesl...NTUmZmRHI0eFRxVkhHcmtNVGwyY29nMnJNSl83MGZhcXg.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm curious how this deletion will affect summon since they are currently working together.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, sounds like a cost-cutting measure. 


garsh said:


> The cost is not low for Tesla.
> 
> HomeLink functionality is patented, and that patent is owned by Gentex.
> The hardware to implement it probably costs Gentex $1.
> ...


It's annoying to be nickle-and-dimed, but put it in perspective: We're complaining about spending another $300 on a $40,000 vehicle. If you need the functionality, just buy it. If you don't, then that's an additional bit of profit for Tesla to help keep the company alive.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> Yeah, sounds like a cost-cutting measure.
> 
> It's annoying to be nickle-and-dimed, but put it in perspective: We're complaining about spending another $300 on a $40,000 vehicle. If you need the functionality, just buy it. If you don't, then that's an additional bit of profit for Tesla to help keep the company alive.


Or just put the clicker on your visor.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

atnbirdie said:


> Incredibly, Tesla no longer includes Homelink in the Model 3 even if you get the premium package. I ordered a TM# LR AWD on June 9th and picked it up yesterday. No Homelink button. After chatting with Tesla online I was informed that after May 30th, Homelink was no longer included in the premium package. So it's another $300 to buy the Homelink hardware and have your Svc Ctr install it. Even the Ford C-Max I traded in had that capability as part of a premium package. It seems more and more options and amenities are being deleted. Mr. Musk is starting to look more and more like Mr. Frank Shirley of Christmas Vacation fame. Really? A premium vehicle like the Tesla Model 3 LR AWD doesn't come with a garage door opener capability? Sad statement.


As a Tesla stockholder, little changes towards the cheap like this really shake my confidence. I'd pay $300, but aftermarket installation labor probably accounts for HALF of that cost. Just include the hardware on all Teslas and software disable it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m not saying it’ll be a major debate point, but we live in a world of marketing and when word of mouth spreads that a $50k vehicle doesn’t come with homelink. Well it just doesn’t sit well with me, but that’s my opinion.

The original buyer may not opt for or use it, but what happens when the vehicle is sold on the used market. It’s just something that’s expected to be there with the prices these cars go for. That’ll leave also leave a negative impression on the new buyer and everyone they talk to.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I'm not saying it'll be a major debate point, but we live in a world of marketing and when word of mouth spreads that a $50k vehicle doesn't come with homelink. Well it just doesn't sit well with me, but that's my opinion.
> 
> The original buyer may not opt for or use it, but what happens when the vehicle is sold on the used market. It's just something that's expected to be there with the prices these cars go for. That'll leave also leave a negative impression on the new buyer and everyone they talk to.


Most other auto makers offer a base model that doesn't include extras most people want, things such as homelink, then a variety of packages for additional $ for the added features... So it is not that crazy of an idea. The crazy part is it can be purchased ala cart without having to pay for things you don't want to get the one you do.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's strange that Homelink is separate like that, it makes me wonder if it's because of a licensing dispute with whatever authority licenses Homelink.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, to many, perception is reality...



shareef777 said:


> I'm not saying it'll be a major debate point, but we live in a world of marketing and when word of mouth spreads that a $50k vehicle doesn't come with homelink. Well it just doesn't sit well with me, but that's my opinion.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> It's strange that Homelink is separate like that, it makes me wonder if it's because of a licensing dispute


It is most definitely due to licensing. See my quoted post above.
But it's not a *dispute* issue. It's a *cost* issue. Automakers have to pay Gentex a good bit of money to use Homelink.

It would be great if Tesla could simply create their own replacement for Homelink.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> It would be great if Tesla could simply create their own replacement for Homelink.


and you know they would give it a way better name


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and you know they would give it a way better name


What, like "H"?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> What, like "H"?


maybe "clicker" or "opener" or "sesame"


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> and you know they would give it a way better name


This seems like the perfect time to not work and utilize the thing inside my skull! Allow me to indulge in a Tesla branded homelink equivalent brainstorming session!

- Open Sesame
- Autolink
- Teslink
- Open the hell up you stupid garage, why isn't homelink working and now I have to press the button again and again to make this thing work while my neighbors stare at me DAMMIT!

Edit to add: HomePilot! Goes hand in hand with autopilot. Actually, screw it... don't need a fancy new name... just include it as part of Autopilot. Can't have self driving cars just stop at your garage until a button is pushed!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder how hard it would be to create my own "Homelink" Tesla module. Have places to install three clickers within it, with actuators to press the appropriate buttons when desired.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to create my own "Homelink" Tesla module. Have places to install three clickers within it, with actuators to press the appropriate buttons when desired.


Someone is giving you a head start - https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...or-opener-with-raspberry-pi.12971/post-236327


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Their reasons run deep and I'm sure cost is number one, but one of the things I love best is that my car knows when I'm home and it automatically opens my garage door for me. I point that out to people as much as anything else. This just doesn't make sense. I'm OK on the entry level trims, every auto maker does that, but on Premium it really needs to stay included - simple opinion of mine. Enough people already want to claim Tesla doesn't fit in the luxury category, Tesla isn't helping themselves.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i cannot see why "premium" does not include "the everything" - are we on the threshold of a next level up?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> Their reasons run deep and I'm sure cost is number one, but one of the things I love best is that my car knows when I'm home and it automatically opens my garage door for me. I point that out to people as much as anything else. This just doesn't make sense. I'm OK on the entry level trims, every auto maker does that, but on Premium it really needs to stay included - simple opinion of mine. Enough people already want to claim Tesla doesn't fit in the luxury category, Tesla isn't helping themselves.


While not a huge feature, this is what most impressed my wife about my Model3. It peaked her interest enough, that we are now shopping modelS for her. I wonder how many buyers Tesla might miss out on with these "cost saving" moves. Absolutely cheapens the brand.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, so it's not standard, yet I just went though the process of building a car online like I was going to order one and couldn't add this feature. So, no longer included, will cost more... but not offered at time of purchase. Not good.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Most other auto makers offer a base model that doesn't include extras most people want, things such as homelink, then a variety of packages for additional $ for the added features... So it is not that crazy of an idea. The crazy part is it can be purchased ala cart without having to pay for things you don't want to get the one you do.


Correct, operative word being base. Not premium. Even a premium trim Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla includes homelink, not to mention premium luxury brands that Tesla likes being compared to.


----------



## atnbirdie (Jun 15, 2019)

HCD3 said:


> Or just put the clicker on your visor.


Yes, that's what my solution is. Someone in another forum posted a great idea of using double stick tape to mount the clicker on the lower left back corner of the display. Out of site and easy to reach. May try that one.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Easily argued that the premium package should include but as it’s quite standard on cars at much lower price points. I think the bad thing right now is that the configuration doesn’t seem to mention that it’s not included - only by not explicitly mentioning it. It would seem nice to at least be addable during the ordering process. I suppose perhaps as you go through the process with the owner/advisor you can cover that? I can imagine folks would like to have it added before pickup to avoid a return trip to the SC.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> i cannot see why "premium" does not include "the everything" - are we on the threshold of a next level up?


Most cars, when they add Homelink or Sirius XM Radio, they have a "box" installed somewhere inside the passenger cabin that handles that. This both makes it easy to lock out if you didn't pay for it - you'd have to pay for it to be physically installed - and protects the companies that license the tech (some company called Gentex for Homelink, or SiriusXM holdings for Sirius XM Radio).

I don't know if Tesla uses a separate "box" somewhere for Homelink or if they licensed software to do the same job, but they almost certainly had to license it. As Tesla has become larger and more popular, it's possible Gentex asked for more money - maybe even a LOT more - enough that it would affect the price of the lower-end models if they included it. Tesla may have began separating it as a line item in case they get into a licensing dispute and have to stop including it altogether.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, I knew they dropped it from SR and SR+, but shocked to see this removed from LR variants.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

This is straight up dumb.

Just raise the price of the car $100 or $200 and put it in the factory. Don't make it a Service Center installed feature. Those guys are overwhelmed enough as it is.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I don't know if Tesla uses a separate "box" somewhere for Homelink or if they licensed software to do the same job, but they almost certainly had to license it.


I thought a read an article somewhere that said the Homelink module (when ordered for an SR) included a piece of hardware to be installed.


> As Tesla has become larger and more popular, it's possible Gentex asked for more money - maybe even a LOT more...


I was thinking that Gentex was always asking Tesla for more money than the other automakers, because Tesla doesn't have nearly as much volume. Tesla was happy to pay, because it's not a big deal on a bunch of $60k-$100k cars. But now that they're trying to be profitable at lower price points, they're revisiting that decision.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There appears to be a competitor to HomeLink, called Car2U, made by a company called Lear.

https://veterangaragedoor.com/diy/how-to-program-the-car2u-system/

I can't seem to find much information on it though. The main website appears to have been taken down. I wonder if they've given up on that product.
http://www.learcar2u.com/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Or just put the clicker on your visor.


That's what I did when I bought my Leaf. In order to get HomeLink, I would have had to buy a whole $2000 package that included it. Wasn't worth it.

I'd say $300 isn't worth it either, but the auto-opening and -closing via GPS feature makes built-in HomeLink much more valuable in a Tesla than in other cars.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> There appears to be a competitor to HomeLink, called Car2U, made by a company called Lear.
> 
> https://veterangaragedoor.com/diy/how-to-program-the-car2u-system/
> 
> ...


I had used Car2U on a prior car... in my case, it was a small module connected to the high beam wiring. when wanting to open the door, flick the high beams and it triggered the opener. worked great, but probably would depend on how one's driveway/house is situated compared to others if it is practical to always be flashing your brights coming up the street.

(should add, I installed this because the convertible I was driving, did not have sun visors you could clip a opener to, nor any great place to stash an opener that was out of view if you chose to park with the top down - some car designers make boneheaded choices).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The future might be all software based with the newer garage door openers that are wifi connected. Tesla could easily add the SW to connect to and login to your Chamberlain MyQ (insert your brand here) account and they can send the command over the internet to open and close your door just like from your smartphone app. 

This method has no per car outlay and likely very very simple programming to hit an API of the garage door company using your credentials.

Could make even more sense once they send up another few groups of satellites and they move us to their own broadband network away from ATT.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Could make even more sense once they send up another set few groups of satellites and they move us to their own broadband network away from ATT.


not to get off topic, but Elon Musk did respond to this recently, saying it was not planned or the intent of their internet service - saying the receiver currently is too large, and would not be practical on a car, maybe the semi, and the service is only intended for un/under served areas of the world (so apparently I have to stick with comcast  )


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I thought a read an article somewhere that said the Homelink module (when ordered for an SR) included a piece of hardware to be installed.


That would explain the $300 price tag - part of it would be labor to install. That would actually be a pretty good deal considering Tesla's usual labor rate. If it's a software unlock, it's way too steep. All of their software unlocks are too steep.



garsh said:


> I was thinking that Gentex was always asking Tesla for more money than the other automakers, because Tesla doesn't have nearly as much volume. Tesla was happy to pay, because it's not a big deal on a bunch of $60k-$100k cars. But now that they're trying to be profitable at lower price points, they're revisiting that decision.


I'm thinking now that this might a recurring fee, not a flat one, so Tesla is trying to reduce the number of cars equipped with Gentex devices in the future so they don't have to keep paying. Possibly they might do like with the LTE service, and eventually get the customers to pay for their own Homelink access as well. I thought of that because for $100 per car flat fee it is a little petty to cut that out, unless it represents a much larger cost down the road.

And someone has to say it: Homelink sucks. In fact, Google "Homelink sucks", and you'll get pages and pages of complaints about it on all kinds of vehicles. It's not just Tesla owners having trouble with it. There's always an outside possibility that Tesla wants to wean us all off of it so they can build their own solution...if they can get Gentex (the holder of all the Homelink patents) to allow it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> All of their software unlocks are too steep.


unless you value the software


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> unless you value the software


I do value the software, and it takes a lot of thought _not_ to buy it. For instance, I didn't buy Autopilot - thanks to the 14-day trial, I learned that my usual driving routes don't justify paying that much for it (I used it maybe 30 minutes total, and just to play with it). Maybe if my driving routes change someday, or I upgrade the car before that happens, and it comes with AP. Right now I drive on an artery road with lots of traffic lights to work and back, and use highways maybe once or twice a week, only for about 10-15 min.

If the price cut in half, though? I'd definitely think harder about it, because then it gets into the realm of I can play with it once a month for 10 minutes, and still feel like I got the value out of it.

Homelink, on the other hand, if I didn't have it enabled by default I'd probably just use the button that came with the garage door opener. It's really not that obtrusive - in fact, I still have it in the center console in case Homelink fails (which it does, fairly often).


----------



## atnbirdie (Jun 15, 2019)

atnbirdie said:


> Yes, that's what my solution is. Someone in another forum posted a great idea of using double stick tape to mount the clicker on the lower left back corner of the display. Out of site and easy to reach. May try that one.


I went ahead and attached my garage opener to the back, lower left corner of my display as was suggested to me. It's out of site and me or my wife can easily reach under the display and tap the button. Works like a charm and cost me nothing. You could use double stick tape but I had some spare 3M velcro-like tapes normally used for my EZ Pass device. That allows me to easily pop the opener off when I'll need to change the battery.


----------



## coops99 (Jun 30, 2019)

Surprised that it is not on any UK model 3 cars

Only 1st US Spec LHD cars in Europe got it according to dealer

Anyone else asked if it is a payable option as the hardware / software clearly exists?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

coops99 said:


> Anyone else asked if it is a payable option as the hardware / software clearly exists?


My understanding is that it's now a service-center added option.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

My wife's new 3 is still on 2019.15 software version. In trying to get the vehicle to update with the service center she realized that homelink is no longer included. We ordered every option available on this car including FSD which is vaporware. You would think they would include something they already have working. I am trying to calm her down but she is wanting to return the car over this. Telsa crappy service is killing me today.


----------



## RD88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just been watching a YouTube video by Tesla Raj that mentions Home-link being an additional purchase.
I have not seen this option on the Tesla UK website. Anyone know if it is a post-order option? Or is it unavailable in the UK perhaps?

*EDIT*: Rang my local store and was advised it's not currently available in the UK but that it should be a software unlock should it be made available again in the future.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RD88 said:


> *EDIT*: Rang my local store and was advised it's not currently available in the UK but that it should be a software unlock should it be made available again in the future.


Unfortunately, that's not true. It also requires the installation of a Homelink hardware component.

Here's the US ordering page: https://shop.tesla.com/product/automatic-garage-opener

_Price includes shipping and installation at Tesla Service Centers. When ordering, please include your VIN and preferred Service Center location. Customers will be contacted by the Service Center to schedule an installation appointment._​
Let me just remind everybody: PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just had it installed in my wife's new Model 3, and @garsh is correct. However, I'll add this...don't even blindly trust Tesla's printed word. The install doesn't have to be done at the service center, Mobile did mine.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

FWIW, Honda did the same move about 5 years ago--they took out homelink. My wife bought the fully-loaded CR-V, with every option they had available except NAV and in the case of Honda, they didn't even OFFER a HomeLink option. Apparently, like my wife who then called to complain, many others had done the same. Owners like my wife who only buy Honda. So, two years later, Honda had listened and at least OFFERED the option, but they kept it as an option, not included. On the most recent model, I think it's back in there, because I still think the US buyers who buy the TOP accessory package, EXPECT all options to be included, especially the HomeLink option.

My guess is that a significant population of M3 buyers don't have garages that require HomeLink, and this was simply a great way to save a hundred bucks of cost off each car. At least Telsa offers the option to add it back in.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

ATechGuy said:


> FWIW, Honda did the same move about 5 years ago--they took out homelink. My wife bought the fully-loaded CR-V, with every option they had available except NAV and in the case of Honda, they didn't even OFFER a HomeLink option. Apparently, like my wife who then called to complain, many others had done the same. Owners like my wife who only buy Honda. So, two years later, Honda had listened and at least OFFERED the option, but they kept it as an option, not included. On the most recent model, I think it's back in there, because I still think the US buyers who buy the TOP accessory package, EXPECT all options to be included, especially the HomeLink option.
> 
> My guess is that a significant population of M3 buyers don't have garages that require HomeLink, and this was simply a great way to save a hundred bucks of cost off each car. At least Telsa offers the option to add it back in.


Lol, I must of just missed when they took it out. I owned the following and they all included HomeLink automatically.

2013 Honda Accord Touring
2014 Honda Odyssey Elite
2018 Honda Accord 2.0T Touring
2018 Honda CRV Touring

I also missed them taking it out of the 3. Gotta admit, I'd of been a bit upset and would of re-thought my purchase.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

Yep. It was back in 2018. 

After "discovering" it wasn't included (nor even available) on our 2014 model, I can't even imagine arriving home with my M3 only to find it wasn't included. I guess there is a new definition of "premium" and "Premium plus the missing options".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My 2012 Nissan Leaf didn't have Homelink.
Neither does my 2018 Chevy Volt.

I really hope that these car manufacturers start developing their own replacement for Homelink. This is a feature that requires less than $5 in hardware and therefore should be included in _every_ vehicle. I'm sure that Gentex is charging auto manufacturers much more than that for their patent-encumbered Homelink.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

When homelink was first removed, I was disturbed by this decision. But after further reflection, I've changed my mind. This change was made in an effort to achieve a lower price point and profitability(the 14/50 adapter was removed for the same reasons). Apparently a large segment of buyers don't need/want/use homelink, so why waste cost on an unwanted device. For Tesla, making it an option is logical and sensible.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ATechGuy said:


> TOP


I read this as an acronym first instead of emphasized top.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My car lives outside so I very rarely use Homelink. If it didn't have it I wouldn't miss it, nothing wrong with a good old fashioned garage door opener clipped to the sun visor.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> My car lives outside so I very rarely use Homelink. If it didn't have it I wouldn't miss it, nothing wrong with a good old fashioned garage door opener clipped to the sun visor.


I generally agree, but a Tesla's ability to automatically open & close the garage door as you arrive/leave makes owning the built-in version a lot better.

I wish it supported more than three doors though. I'm sure this limitation is due to Gentex Licensing, rather than any technical reason.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FRC said:


> When homelink was first removed, I was disturbed by this decision. But after further reflection, I've changed my mind. This change was made in an effort to achieve a lower price point and profitability(the 14/50 adapter was removed for the same reasons). Apparently a large segment of buyers don't need/want/use homelink, so why waste cost on an unwanted device. For Tesla, making it an option is logical and sensible.


To me GPS aware Homelink is an awesome and "high tech" feeling feature befitting of a high tech car. Also -- robotaxi isn't going to work very well if my car can't get back into my gated community or into my garage. I think it's short sighted to charge for this post-delivery. These are premium cars and they should all have this feature. Race the base price $300 and no one will bat an eye.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's short sighted to charge for this post-delivery. These are premium cars and they should all have this feature. Race the base price $300 and no one will bat an eye.


I think it's ok to make this optional. But it's really strange to not make this configurable at time of order.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I think it's ok to make this optional. But it's really strange to not make this configurable at time of order.


I'm assuming that, at this time, Tesla wants to keep pre-delivery options to a minimum to streamline manufacture. But I'm not sure why they don't add homelink at the service center prior to delivery. Although, it was nice to have the mobile tech get it working in my garage!


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

I wouldn't have bought without it. Esoec when SC is an hour and a half away. Is the add on module integrated into the computer


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> I wouldn't have bought without it. Esoec when SC is an hour and a half away. Is the add on module integrated into the computer


Good thing it was included early on or you'd have missed out on one hell of a car! I've now done homelink both ways: installed at delivery, and synced with opener by me; and installed and synced by mobile tech. If not for the $300, option 2 is greatly preferable. I'm convinced that HomeLink is a super option that should, in fact, be an option since many do not want or need it. i love it but it wouldn't be on my top ten list of favorite features.


----------



## atnbirdie (Jun 15, 2019)

I purchased my M3 only days after Homelink was changed to an option. Thought I'd have it so was disappointed when I learned I didn't. I opted not to spend $300 more. I simply put some 3M fastener tape (used for toll booth transponders) on lower left corner on back of display and put my opener there. You can't see it and it's within easy reach to operate. No, I can't have my garage door open automatically when I get home, but I can live with that given what a great vehicle my car is.


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

Bottom line is that any rollback of features is viewed negatively. I reacted the same way with a WTF response. Despite that, if there's real cost to Tesla in the BOM for the car and they want to have better cost-traceability to the option plan, then I support it. I'll note that I've seen other vehicles with equivalent "premium packages" not throw in Homelink. 

Suppose the real cost to Tesla is $150 (50% of the $300), it is probably not a good idea to increase the component cost of the vehicle for all vehicles when only some customers use it. 

One wonders if Homelink has increase the costs to vehicle manufacturers of late to improve profitability (ala pharma bro Martin Shkreli)...


----------



## Scrannel (Oct 2, 2019)

My wife's new $70k+ Range Rover Sport came without. First Range we ever bought (we've had eight) that came without. Maybe there's a revolt afoot! My new (yesterday delivery) 3 Performance, doesn't have it.


----------



## Allan_TX (7 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Yeah, sounds like a cost-cutting measure.
> 
> 
> It's annoying to be nickle-and-dimed, but put it in perspective: We're complaining about spending another $300 on a $40,000 vehicle. If you need the functionality, just buy it. If you don't, then that's an additional bit of profit for Tesla to help keep the company alive.


How about a $70K vehicle? The point is, EVERY car has a garage door opener. How the spaceships of cars does not is just dumb. It's also a major inconvenience to have to spend time having them put in something that is 30 year old technology.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

Allan_TX said:


> How about a $70K vehicle? The point is, EVERY car has a garage door opener. How the spaceships of cars does not is just dumb. It's also a major inconvenience to have to spend time having them put in something that is 30 year old technology.


I thought they stopped including this a while ago. It's really not a whole lot different than Apple by not including a CHARGER in the iPhone box. Most store sales guys will ask, just as McDonalds does, Do you want fries with that? (ie, do you want HomeLink with your car?) The check-out process should certainly make it obvious that it is NOT included. The word that Tesla gave when it was remove from the package was the "most buyers (meaning in CA, most likely) don't put their car into the garage" and so adding the feature when it wasn't being used made sense. Remember, Tesla can easily probe "the network" to see which features are and are not used. The same happened with the lumber support in the drivers seat. No one was using it (other than the first time they sat down).


----------



## Allan_TX (7 mo ago)

Seems odd to me that most Tesla users would not be using a garage.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

ATechGuy said:


> I thought they stopped including this a while ago. It's really not a whole lot different than Apple by not including a CHARGER in the iPhone box. Most store sales guys will ask, just as McDonalds does, Do you want fries with that? (ie, do you want HomeLink with your car?) The check-out process should certainly make it obvious that it is NOT included. The word that Tesla gave when it was remove from the package was the "most buyers (meaning in CA, most likely) don't put their car into the garage" and so adding the feature when it wasn't being used made sense. Remember, Tesla can easily probe "the network" to see which features are and are not used. The same happened with the lumber support in the drivers seat. No one was using it (other than the first time they sat down).


You can get a phone charger from literally a few blocks away that works with every iPhone. Features that Tesla removed need time to get delivered/installed, or aren't even made available at all (passenger lumbar), all while prices continue to skyrocket. At least Apple kept the price the same when they removed the charger FWTW.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm not saying I thought it was a smart move when it was announced. If it had been that way when I ordered my M3, I would have thought how petty it was, only to acknowledge that my wife's CRV EX (fully loaded with every package/feature, etc.) did not come with HomeLink because Honda had come to the same conclusion (and my wife called Honda USA to complain and they said it was a dumb move and they were bringing it back in the "next" model year.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Allan_TX said:


> Seems odd to me that most Tesla users would not using a garage.


I’m willing to bet that >50% of Tesla’s are garage-kept, but there is a notable percentage that are not. (And I’m sure Tesla knows exactly what percentage that is.) Not all Tesla owners live in a house, not all houses have garages, and not all garages are kept clean enough to fit the car in. 🫤

My experience with buying new cars in the last 15 years was having to buy whatever options package included Homelink. I do wish that Tesla would make it an option you could have installed prior to delivery, but they do just-in-time deliveries and so much last minute shuffling of VINs that I see why they don’t want this as another complication. Tesla very specifically has very few options on the car, which they have learned as part of their streamlining.

i very much like Tesla’s implementation of Homelink into their user interface and the auto open and auto close of the garage doors. I think it’s well worth the $350.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

For arguments sake, let's assume a take rate of 50%. Which is preferable; a $175 increase in MSRP or a $350 option charge only to those who want homelink and are willing to pay for it?

To me, the answer is clear, and Tesla got this one right.


----------



## Allan_TX (7 mo ago)

shareef777 said:


> You can get a phone charger from literally a few blocks away that works with every iPhone. Features that Tesla removed need time to get delivered/installed, or aren't even made available at all (passenger lumbar), all while prices continue to skyrocket. At least Apple kept the price the same when they removed the charger FWTW.


Yup. The iPhone charger is not a great comparison. I can use the 20 chargers I already own. I dont have a Homelink laying around.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The problem is that Homelink has a monopoly due to a very specific patent. Since most car companies certify a design and use it for 10-15 years, it's cheaper for them to absorb increasing Homelink device prices than to redesign and re-certify the interior to eliminate it. Which means Homelink has them over a barrel.

Tesla has the option of iterative design, and they don't have buttons, just software. So if Homelink starts increasing prices on them, they can make it optional and reduce their order size, or simply eliminate it altogether.

What might change that someday is if garage door makers start using more common technology like Bluetooth for the remotes. Then Homelink would become completely obsolete since _every single cell phone_ could be equipped with an app to open the garage door, and the opener manufacturer would have full control over it. It's only a matter of time, and might be why Homelink is getting greedy and trying to squeeze every penny out of their monopoly now, while they still can.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The problem is that Homelink has a monopoly due to a very specific patent.


This is why Homelink is a $300 option instead of a $5 standard feature. Once the rest of Gentex's patents run out, third-party homelink devices will drive down the costs to an afterthought.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> This is why Homelink is a $300 option instead of a $5 standard feature. Once the rest of Gentex's patents run out, third-party homelink devices will drive down the costs to an afterthought.


It's a race to see if that happens first, or if the garage door openers standardize on Bluetooth first.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> This is why Homelink is a $300 option instead of a $5 standard feature. Once the rest of Gentex's patents run out, third-party homelink devices will drive down the costs to an afterthought.


Pretty sure that once it’s run out every vehicle will have it included at no charge. Literally costs them pennies to put in.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Literally costs them pennies to put in.


You mean… like a rain sensor?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> You mean… like a rain sensor?


Don’t give Tesla any ideas, might have auto headlights and wipers get pulled into the FSD package 😂


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

atnbirdie said:


> Incredibly, Tesla no longer includes Homelink in the Model 3 even if you get the premium package. I ordered a TM# LR AWD on June 9th and picked it up yesterday. No Homelink button. After chatting with Tesla online I was informed that after May 30th, Homelink was no longer included in the premium package. So it's another $300 to buy the Homelink hardware and have your Svc Ctr install it. Even the Ford C-Max I traded in had that capability as part of a premium package. It seems more and more options and amenities are being deleted. Mr. Musk is starting to look more and more like Mr. Frank Shirley of Christmas Vacation fame. Really? A premium vehicle like the Tesla Model 3 LR AWD doesn't come with a garage door opener capability? Sad statement.


If the service center has to install the hardware, then it's likely that it is a casualty of the chip shortage.

Update: ignore that. I didn't note the posting date.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JasonF said:


> It's a race to see if that happens first, or if the garage door openers standardize on Bluetooth first.


There will be many options, but I figure bluetooth doesn't have the range needed for a door opener. So many new openers have web interfaces - I could see them integrating the top two or three brands API/interfaces. Add your credentials and it will work just like the opener of today when geofenced. No extra cost to anyone but a few programming hours at Tesla.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> There will be many options, but I figure bluetooth doesn't have the range needed for a door opener. So many new openers have web interfaces - I could see them integrating the top two or three brands API/interfaces. Add your credentials and it will work just like the opener of today when geofenced. No extra cost to anyone but a few programming hours at Tesla.


Until companies like MyQ want a cut of every vehicle sold for API access 🙄









myQ Terms of Use | myQ


Read the myQ terms of use. Learn about myQ products, features, integrations and more to see why smart home automation starts in the garage.




www.myq.com





2.* License Fees*. CGI does not currently charge fees for your access to, or use of, the myQ System (“License Fees”). CGI, however, reserves the right in the future to charge License Fees, including License Fees for new (i) services, (ii) Mobile Apps, or (iii) your continued access to and use of all or certain features or functionalities of the myQ System. Moreover, third parties whose products or services are compatible with the myQ System may choose to independently impose a fee, for which you will be solely responsible.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

First of all, not "all cars" come with garage door openers. I work on cars every day for a living, and I can assure you the percentage of new vehicles that come with garage door opener technology is probably less than 20%. 

Second, people always talk about Teslas like they are some high end luxury car. They are NOT. They DO have high end price tags, in which you are mostly paying for the hardware and the software, but these are not high end cars. I think people get seem to get false senses that these cars should do everything under the sun just because they do cool stuff other cars don't do. 

Third, as far it costing pennies to put the hardware in and activate it..... well the cars also come from Tesla capable of self driving, yet you still have to pay 10-12k to "turn it on". 

Now with that said, I do feel Homelink is a feature Tesla should have left in the cars. My car came with it stock, and honestly I didn't think I'd use it because I always carry a remote.... until I got bored one day and programmed it and now I only use it through the car. BTW I don't garage my car (other vehicles get the garage), however I always enter and exit my house through the garage so it's used daily.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> There will be many options, but I figure bluetooth doesn't have the range needed for a door opener. So many new openers have web interfaces - I could see them integrating the top two or three brands API/interfaces. Add your credentials and it will work just like the opener of today when geofenced. No extra cost to anyone but a few programming hours at Tesla.


It actually does, I've tested the extreme range of Bluetooth signaling. It's something like 70 feet. The signal isn't clean enough for audio at that distance, but it only needs to get through a short signal.



shareef777 said:


> Until companies like MyQ want a cut of every vehicle sold for API access 🙄


It won't matter, because they'll have an app you can use on your phone, and the door will open when you get close enough.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> It actually does, I've tested the extreme range of Bluetooth signaling. It's something like 70 feet. The signal isn't clean enough for audio at that distance, but it only needs to get through a short signal.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't matter, because they'll have an app you can use on your phone, and the door will open when you get close enough.


Technically that can be done now, it's up to manufacturers of the openers to add geofencing inside their apps. Issue is when 3rd parties (vehicles in particular) start advertising native support for those manufacturers. I can already see the subscription models popping into some executive's head 😥


----------

